# Worst Cartoon You've seen?



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 12, 2014)

For me, it's a tie between Caillou and Breadwinners. They're some of the most annoying shows to be ever conceived. And I think the child psychologists working on Caillou must have been drunk when making it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't know if it counts as a real cartoon since it's mainly animated people in creepy suits but Teletubbies. what the hell.

But as for cartoons.. I saw some new animated version of The Jungle Book. I was wait what hell did you do?


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2014)

Legend pf zelda derpy version


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

The series was like the characters from the Jungle Book but they did new adventures. Very child-friendly and good vs evil lol.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 12, 2014)

This really gross one that I absolutely hate. Not only does it look bad but it is also disgusting. I think it's called flea bag monkey face and is basically about this monkey thing that has snot, burp and fart powers or whatever. It is obviously meant to cater to boys but the stories are sooo generic.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 12, 2014)

~
Teen Titans Go.

I loved the Teen Titans when I was a kid.  And Teen Titans Go....it's like a giant middle finger to me.  I hate it.  It just...it is just terrible.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 12, 2014)

Rugrats All Grown Up. 
What the hell is that?!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Nov 12, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> Teen Titans Go.
> 
> I loved the Teen Titans when I was a kid.  And Teen Titans Go....it's like a giant middle finger to me.  I hate it.  It just...it is just terrible.


Seconding this.
Teen Titans is/was a big deal and the spin-off just...makes me sad.
After so many great seasons of character development and episodes, they just turned them into neon slapstick babies.


----------



## Amichann (Nov 12, 2014)

Legend of Korea - Book 2 the first 5 to 6 episodes were terrible, but the end of that book was pretty good.
I think book 3 and 4 made up for those bad episodes though.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 12, 2014)

Amichann said:


> Legend of Korea - Book 2 the first 5 to 6 episodes were terrible, but the end of that book was pretty good.
> I think book 3 and 4 made up for those bad episodes though.



I absolutely love Legend of Korra but I completely get what you mean about the first few episodes of book 2, I found it hard too keep watching but so happy I did. It has improved so much since then!


----------



## Amichann (Nov 12, 2014)

Sepia said:


> I absolutely love Legend of Korra but I completely get what you mean about the first few episodes of book 2, I found it hard too keep watching but so happy I did. It has improved so much since then!



Yeah!! I love it so much too, and I feel bad for everyone who dropped it after Book 2. Book 3 was so great and Book 4 is getting really good~


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd love to say "Mega Babies" but gross-out humor is kind of my soft spot. heh.
but holy crap Planet Sheen was near torture sitting through  ;n;


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 12, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> Teen Titans Go.
> 
> I loved the Teen Titans when I was a kid.  And Teen Titans Go....it's like a giant middle finger to me.  I hate it.  It just...it is just terrible.





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Seconding this.
> Teen Titans is/was a big deal and the spin-off just...makes me sad.
> After so many great seasons of character development and episodes, they just turned them into neon slapstick babies.



WHAAAAAAAAAAT?! I love Teen Titans Go! It's so hilarious! It makes me literally laugh out loud

I hate Suidbillies and Johnny Test


----------



## oranje (Nov 12, 2014)

Cow and Chicken, Catdog, and Two Stupid Dogs are probably my least favorite that I've ever watched.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

Total Drama series. Total Drama Island was okay, but Total Drama Action ruined it. Especially if you bring up Courtney, the worst character in the animation world.


----------



## Envy (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd say any of those cartoons from the 90s and early 00s that were all about being excessively gross like Cow and Chicken, Ren and Stimpy, and Invader Zim. Just ew.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Envy said:


> I'd say any of those cartoons from the 90s and early 00s that were all about being excessively gross like Cow and Chicken, Ren and Stimpy, and Invader Zim. Just ew.



Better than today's moral cake in yo faces crap or just these dumb rubbish ones over at Disney Channel.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 12, 2014)

Double-hate for Cow and Chicken?!  I loved that show so much. But I was a big fan of the gross-out cartoons.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Double-hate for Cow and Chicken?!  I loved that show so much. But I was a big fan of the gross-out cartoons.



No I liked those 90s/early 00s stuff like Cow and Chicken and whatnot they aired


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 12, 2014)

Barney is just plain creepy in my opinion.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 12, 2014)

Most anime I've seen

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranje said:


> Cow and Chicken, Catdog, and Two Stupid Dogs are probably my least favorite that I've ever watched.


 Catdog was my childhood :'3 ty for the memories


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 12, 2014)

This is gonna get me so much hate... But the new Cartoon Network shows like Adventure Time and Regular Show really annoy me to watch. I can't stand all their voices and the shows are just downright weird to me. I can't even watch them without getting completely annoyed. 

But Ren and Stimpy takes the cake. I barely watched it as a kid and now that I've seen episodes at my age, I don't see how anyone can sit through an episode and not be completely creeped out


----------



## Alyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Family Guy.

The writers need to realize that child abuse and other things like that do NOT equal humor. Yuck.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Family Guy.
> 
> The writers need to realize that child abuse and other things like that do NOT equal humor. Yuck.


I find that show so fun... But then again I have that kind of humor.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 12, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Family Guy.
> 
> The writers need to realize that child abuse and other things like that do NOT equal humor. Yuck.



Family Guy has its moments, but I cannot stand Seth MacFarlane and his 'sense of humor'. He annoys the piss out of me, which translates into barely being able to watch anything he's touched.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> This is gonna get me so much hate... But the new Cartoon Network shows like Adventure Time and Regular Show really annoy me to watch. I can't stand all their voices and the shows are just downright weird to me. I can't even watch them without getting completely annoyed.
> 
> But Ren and Stimpy takes the cake. I barely watched it as a kid and now that I've seen episodes at my age, I don't see how anyone can sit through an episode and not be completely creeped out



ermagerd I love all those shows XD


----------



## Amichann (Nov 12, 2014)

Sepia said:


> I absolutely love Legend of Korra but I completely get what you mean about the first few episodes of book 2, I found it hard too keep watching but so happy I did. It has improved so much since then!



Yeah!! I love it so much too, and I feel bad for everyone who dropped it after Book 2. Book 3 was so great and Book 4 is getting really good~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Catdog, lol it was creepy but I liked it xP


----------



## Janson (Nov 12, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> Teen Titans Go.
> 
> I loved the Teen Titans when I was a kid.  And Teen Titans Go....it's like a giant middle finger to me.  I hate it.  It just...it is just terrible.






littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Seconding this.
> Teen Titans is/was a big deal and the spin-off just...makes me sad.
> After so many great seasons of character development and episodes, they just turned them into neon slapstick babies.




I like both Teen Titans and Teen Titans Go. A lot of people look at TTG as if it's a continuation of TT, and as such get upset that "they're ruining it". Teen Titans was great and I hope as much as the next fan that they come back with season six. I just treat Teen Titans Go as it should be: a separate adaptation of the Teen Titans comic with self-contained episodes. I'm just glad that I get to enjoy the same voice actors voicing the same characters again. Not to mention the blatant RavenxBeastBoy shipping in TTG. 
If you want to see something that's ruining Teen Titans: read the New 52 comics.


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 12, 2014)

Tbh, teen titans go really annoyed me. It seems like half the episodes involve trying to hook up with any female character. The animation is alright. It did ruin teen titans for me ;.;


----------



## Greninja (Nov 12, 2014)

Clarence  >.>


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm just gonna add the Cleveland Show and be done. 

That show is awful.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I don't know if it counts as a real cartoon since it's mainly animated people in creepy suits but Teletubbies. what the hell.
> 
> But as for cartoons.. I saw some new animated version of The Jungle Book. I was wait what hell did you do?


Those Teletubbies were so creepy. 

*Thinks od nightmares*


littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Seconding this.
> Teen Titans is/was a big deal and the spin-off just...makes me sad.
> After so many great seasons of character development and episodes, they just turned them into neon slapstick babies.



Yeah, that's just sad now. 

That new Dora and Friends or whatever it is! :I Like what? My cousin turned it on and they were all, BE A PRIATE YO HO HO! 


I'm just thinking, NO NO NO!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm just gonna add the Cleveland Show and be done.
> 
> That show is awful.



THIS IS THE CLEVELAND SHOW! 
*smug face*


----------



## Greninja (Nov 12, 2014)

yeah Dora was never supposed to grow up >.>


----------



## Tessie (Nov 12, 2014)

i really hate squid billies, i mean i rly do o.o its horrible lol


----------



## Delphine (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't know, there weren't that many cartoons that striked me as 'bad', it's just that I didn't like them personnally.

_Teen Titans Go!_ isn't all that great yeah, but you know for someone that never knew the previous show (or comics), it's fine I guess. Not a GREAT show but it doesn't me want to be blind x)

The old _My Little Pony_ episodes were awful in so many ways, but I loved them as a kid.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 12, 2014)

Seriously guys!? I loved the Teletubbies. Especially the vacuum because why not. Although the baby sun was slightly disturbing. 

I'm going to go ahead and say Beavis and Butthead. I know it's popular but the _constant_ irritating laughs and grunts that come out of them make me want to throw the television across the room.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Seriously guys!? I loved the Teletubbies. Especially the vacuum because why not. Although the baby sun was slightly disturbing.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and say Beavis and Butthead. I know it's popular but the _constant_ irritating laughs and grunts that come out of them make me want to throw the television across the room.



I love Beavis + Butthead they are too awesome.

Yes Teletubbies are distubing and the sun and that shower ugh


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Nov 12, 2014)

Envy said:


> I'd say any of those cartoons from the 90s and early 00s that were all about being excessively gross like Cow and Chicken, Ren and Stimpy, and Invader Zim. Just ew.


Blasphemy! Invader Zim was freakin awesome. 




ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm just gonna add the Cleveland Show and be done.
> 
> That show is awful.


Then again all FOX cartoon shows are terrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Winnie the Pooh. Seriously I thought Pooh was a ****ing annoying idiot and Piglet..just no


----------



## Janson (Nov 12, 2014)

Slayer_Buffy said:


> Blasphemy! Invader Zim was freakin awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again all FOX cartoon shows are terrible.



Not ALL FOX cartoons. Bob's Burgers is amazing, in my opinion.
And The Simpsons was good back in the day.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 12, 2014)

This thread reminds me of this post from 1o9 about awful cartoons. 

Honestly, I don't know what cartoon I'd choose as the "worst." I really don't care much about TV to watch anything without glowing reviews from friends, so I typically am able to save myself from the awful stuff.

I'm surprised to see so much TTG hate! I _love_ Teen Titans--I just fashioned a $200+ cosplay of show!Raven--and I don't see what's wrong with TTG. Almost all of the episodes are referencing TT episodes but with a silly twist, and all their characters originated in the TT lore. It is really silly, but its meant to appeal to a younger audience. I don't know why anyone would watch TTG with the hopes of the seriousness and thrill of TT--I mean they're animated chibis. Can chibis even be serious?


----------



## Grawr (Nov 12, 2014)

As someone who's dedicating his life to animation, this is a question I've definitely thought about a lot.

My vote is the cartoon "Undergrads." The writing, art style, characters, and voice acting are all so energetically mediocre. If the lot of you haven't heard of it, look it up for a quick second on youtube and you'll hopefully see what I'm talking about. Absolutely awful little show, in my opinion. It's a wonder it ever made it to air.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Grawr said:


> As someone who's dedicating his life to animation, this is a question I've definitely thought about a lot.
> 
> My vote is the cartoon "Undergrads." The writing, art style, characters, and voice acting are all so energetically mediocre. If the lot of you haven't heard of it, look it up for a quick second on youtube and you'll hopefully see what I'm talking about. Absolutely awful little show, in my opinion. It's a wonder it ever made it to air.


Oh god. I just googled that and I see what you mean.. Lovely avatar btw


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2014)

Mr. Pickles is <censored> terrible but I love it still so I won't count that lol.

But there's this


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

Squirrel boy...phineas and ferb's... My little pony friendship is magic waits for the fans to hate me ppft

I got a list but I just picked up the worst to me. Reasons? I find these have very cheap sense of humor.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah I think FiM is bad too compared to the original MLP series...


----------



## Coach (Nov 12, 2014)

It's probably adventure time for me...

Come at me


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah I think FiM is bad too compared to the original MLP series...



I actually enjoyed the old MLP shows... Me and my sisters used to watch them as kids.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 12, 2014)

Coach said:


> It's probably adventure time for me...
> 
> Come at me



i could never get into adventure time either!!! i thought it was just me lol!


----------



## Cory (Nov 12, 2014)

Adventure time.


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Nov 12, 2014)

Coach said:


> It's probably adventure time for me...
> 
> Come at me


Totally agree, it's random humor.


----------



## Cory (Nov 12, 2014)

Janson said:


> *Not ALL FOX cartoons. Bob's Burgers is amazing, in my opinion.*
> And The Simpsons was good back in the day.



This made me laugh.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh wait...now I remember....I hate....I HATE....


The Amazing Adrenalini Brothers

...







This show just made me angry


----------



## Eldin (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay, I know this is a thread about bad cartoons, but please somebody tell me that they've seen Clone High and loved it at much as I did.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 12, 2014)

Cory said:


> Adventure time.



I used to, kinda
 Like adventure time but each episode kept getting weirder and weirder and let's not talk about that picture in Finn and Jake's tree house....


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 12, 2014)

Cailou, he is possibly the most bratty, immature, ***hole I have ever seen. Literally who wants to see a little ****** with no common sense walk around doing things that no one should even do. Plus he tries to be the center of attention of EVERY FREAKING THING, no one cares if you "imagined" that you can fly a spaceship Cailou.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 12, 2014)

Anything on Fox animation domination late night is crude, badly drawn and pathetic.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2014)

Prinzessin said:


> Anything on Fox animation domination late night is crude, badly drawn and pathetic.



Bob's Burgers though :-(


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh and Adult swim that is not anime or family guy. That show with the fast food creatures was horrible, squidbillies was deplorable and whatever other dribble adult swim puts out as original is just pathetic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Bob's Burgers though :-(



I'm talking the crap they put on at midnight.

Bob's Burgers is wonderful.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2014)

Prinzessin said:


> Oh and Adult swim that is not anime or family guy. That show with the fast food creatures was horrible, squidbillies was deplorable and whatever other dribble adult swim puts out as original is just pathetic.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ooooooh haha I went to a hookah bar one night and they were playing that stuff.
It was pretty bad x)


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 12, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Ooooooh haha I went to a hookah bar one night and they were playing that stuff.
> It was pretty bad x)



That one show with the cops and unicorn baby?\

stay classy, fox.


----------



## Cory (Nov 12, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Bob's Burgers though :-(



hah thats the worst show on fox


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Nov 12, 2014)

Cory said:


> hah thats the worst show on fox


Ah.. that's why you laughed.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2014)

Cory said:


> hah thats the worst show on fox



*best
the characters alone make the show so damn good.
if you want to try worst cartoon on Fox right now go with FG


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

I like Bob's Burgers, lol.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 12, 2014)

im dying
come closer pls
a little more
/ inhales

family guy


----------



## Janson (Nov 12, 2014)

People hate on Bob's Burgers because of the art style but the writing and humour is perfectly nuanced, and at times wonderfully deadpan.
A lot of the jokes you have to really be listening for. I've re-watched some episodes multiple times and only picked up on jokes I hadn't actually heard before.
Also, the musical numbers are wonderful.


I've only been defending shows I think are good: Teen Titans Go and Bob's Burgers and have yet to contribute any bad shows.
I hate Happy Tree Friends. I think that Happy Tree Free Friends is God Awful.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Also I never got the fun in SpongeBob... I mean do they think people have no intelligence or?


----------



## unintentional (Nov 12, 2014)

Teen titan's go (just no), new spongebob (in terms of comedy- you count suicide jokes as humor), fanboy and chum-chum (just no),  and a few more where the art style just sends it straight to uncanny valley

And south park, but I like the older seasons (in terms of dvd releases.  Call me childish, but I can't handle a lot of cussing, and exception being the movie.)

And family guy is a terrible show.  I have a wicked sense of humor, but somethings you shouldn't try to make light of


----------



## Envelin (Nov 12, 2014)

Regular Show, Clarence(has some childlike moments that I find amusing), UNCLE GRANDPA, Adventure Time...

To be honest, Steven Universe is my favorite show and it's the only show on Cartoon Network besides the Amazing World of Gumball that I actually enjoy. 

CN is becoming dirt.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2014)

Envelin said:


> Regular Show, Clarence(has some childlike moments that I find amusing), UNCLE GRANDPA, Adventure Time...
> 
> To be honest, Steven Universe is my favorite show and it's the only show on Cartoon Network besides the Amazing World of Gumball that I actually enjoy.
> 
> CN is becoming dirt.



CN actually has some promising cartoons in their palms right now.
You want to see dirt(or manure rather) see Nickelodeon lol.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 12, 2014)

Everything on Nickelodeon now a days. It's just the same cringe after cringe of stupid humor that not even a ******** hyena would laugh at.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 12, 2014)

Uncle Grandpa omg... cartoons are so stupid these days its not even funny. I like SpongeBob better than most cartoons because the plot is actually there.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel like most of the modern Nickelodeon/Cartoon Network shows are honestly bad for children. They're not thought provoking, interesting or anything--what ever happened to shows that subtly taught children stuff or at least included a good life lesson at the end? Most of the new daytime shows on there now are the media equivalent of fart humor.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 12, 2014)

Javocado said:


> CN actually has some promising cartoons in their palms right now.
> You want to see dirt(or manure rather) see Nickelodeon lol.



Throw now-Nick and 2009 CN into a boxing match and who would come out being the worst ha


----------



## Grawr (Nov 12, 2014)

Envelin said:


> Regular Show, Clarence(has some childlike moments that I find amusing), UNCLE GRANDPA, Adventure Time...
> 
> To be honest, Steven Universe is my favorite show and it's the only show on Cartoon Network besides the Amazing World of Gumball that I actually enjoy.
> 
> CN is becoming dirt.



I absolutely disagree with you there! I think Cartoon Network is reviving the art of 2D animation, and ushering us into a new golden age of the art form. 

For as silly as Adventure Time is, it's got so much heart. For every passing glance you give it and see Jake and Finn saying some gibberish and dancing around with goofy looking characters, you have to know that beyond that is a really unique story about friendship and mystery and love. Adventure Time offers more depth to its audience than any old 90's cartoon network cartoon did, that's for sure.

Regular Show, while perhaps becoming a little tired now, is brilliant in that it's a cartoon about 20-something year olds. It's roped in a new breed of cartoon fan - the older audience that has a little more taste than what networks like Adult Swim think they do.

Clarence puts such a beautiful and charming romantic spin on what it means to be a child, without you even feeling like they're trying. I think "Clarence" is the modern day "Recess" in that sense - and it isn't afraid to touch on some very new subjects for the art form! Subjects that are very necessary to touch on, especially in 2014. It's a wonder more cartoons haven't done this kind of stuff already - divorced parents, mom having a boyfriend, gay dads, etc. 

I'll give you Uncle Grandpa, I think that's completely lame too.

But Steven Universe is SO beautiful. You're a fan, so I don't have to defend it to you - you know what I'm talking about.

And then there's Over The Garden Wall, which was just some of the most stunning 2D storytelling I think I've ever seen - and I've been studying this stuff since I was a kid, it's my livelihood. 

Cartoon Network's putting more love and value in story than they ever have before, in my opinion. I suggest giving some of its stuff another chance!


----------



## Aradai (Nov 12, 2014)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force. Don't get me started on it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Aqua Teen Hunger Force. Don't get me started on it.



no pls i used to wAtch that all the time no . .. . .


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Throw now-Nick and 2009 CN into a boxing match and who would come out being the worst ha



I think CN would win with a 1-2-3 punch (Chowder/Flapjack/Foster's)


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 12, 2014)

@Noiru
I remember really liking the Teletubbies as a small kid, and my mom hated it.



And this video technically fits because TeleTUBBIES, you know?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alyx said:


> Family Guy.
> 
> The writers need to realize that child abuse and other things like that do NOT equal humor. Yuck.



*cough cough... Seahorse Seashell Party... cough cough*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2014)

Fanboy and Chum Chum. 

I second Caillou though. That kid is such a brat.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 12, 2014)

Noiru said:


> The series was like the characters from the Jungle Book but they did new adventures. Very child-friendly and good vs evil lol.



That sounds like Tailspin...but that show was good, so...no.


----------



## Born2BWild (Nov 12, 2014)

Most of the crap on Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network right now. 

Oh, you want more specific? Well, I'll throw out _Fanboy and Chumchum_ and _Teen Titans Go_ for the heck of it.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 12, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Okay, I know this is a thread about bad cartoons, but please somebody tell me that they've seen Clone High and loved it at much as I did.



Off-topic hug for the off-topic best comment ever.

I really hate Cow and Chicken. But the worst? I'm not convinced. 
I think we're talking about TV series, so Back at the Barnyard has got to be some of the most unbelievably bad television that I ever had the displeasure of watching. It didn't personally offend me (coughTTGcoughcough) but it did offend my senses.


----------



## Improv (Nov 12, 2014)

Greninja said:


> Clarence  >.>



GOD BLESS THIS

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Uncle Grandpa omg... cartoons are so stupid these days its not even funny. I like SpongeBob better than most cartoons because the plot is actually there.



and this


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmmm...let's animate the Partridge Family and put them in a cartoon series that's a blatant ripoff of The Jetsons.Those kids will watch anything.......


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 12, 2014)

I just realized you said cartoon, so I guess Spongebob.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 12, 2014)

uncle grandpa. i just leave CN on for white noise but because of this show and many others, now i just stream the same shows/movie on netflix now.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 12, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> Hmmm...let's animate the Partridge Family and put them in a cartoon series that's a blatant ripoff of The Jetsons.Those kids will watch anything.......


Hanna-Barbera sure does like to rip off their own shows a lot, do they?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uncle Grandpa, it's basically randomness.
And it's not the good kind either.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 12, 2014)

what why dont ppl liek clarence
i liek clarence
like what i liek darn you


----------



## CR33P (Nov 12, 2014)

that show about ducks and bread
idiocy at its finest


----------



## Javocado (Nov 12, 2014)

Clarence is cool.
The other month I saw an episode when his Mom and BC went to a monster truck show and then Clarence was in charge of the house.
I was dying.
Clarence can be funny, give it a chance folks.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 12, 2014)

And also uncle grandpa but I did like that one episode with aunt grandma


----------



## Story (Nov 12, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> ~
> Teen Titans Go.
> 
> I loved the Teen Titans when I was a kid.  And Teen Titans Go....it's like a giant middle finger to me.  I hate it.  It just...it is just terrible.


Oh man, have you watched an episode or two of that show? I was a big fan of the orginal cartoon too, but I can't deny that Titans Go is incredibly funny at times. It even references the old show from time to time. There's a lot to like about it IMO.

OT:
Hmmm currently I dont like Regular Show. Unpopular opinion I know, but I can't relate to the main characters. They are wholly unlikable sometimes and the show itself can be borning. I don't really like to watch a show about some 20 something dudes being irresponsible.

Edit:
Oh as far as worst shows of all time...
Eh...Problem Solverz probably, it was just so very ugly. But at least the characters were likable to some degree. I really didn't like Johnny Test for a long time...do they still play that show?


----------



## Geoni (Nov 12, 2014)

Veggietales. Brainwashing vegetables smdh.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 12, 2014)

OMG i JUST remembered Johnny Test. omfg that show was god awful. Johnny was a spoiled ***hole who never learned anything at all, and one of the most annoying main characters to ever be created AND easily one of the most hate-able too. Whatever it tries to parody it does horribly and i just sit there thinking "wow, i can't believe THIS SHOW of all shows has the nerve to parody anything at all." All the episodes are the same, and have the same damn running "gag" throughout it going off every 30 seconds.  DO NOT get me started on those freaking racing episodes. 4-5 of them every season, all the same with a different background, all equally horrible. and that whip crack tho.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 12, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> what why dont ppl liek clarence
> i liek clarence
> like what i liek darn you



Clarence is OK, better than Uncle Grandpa, but it's pretty meh compared to Steven Universe and all the greats on CN that are slowly getting stale.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 12, 2014)

Dad said:


> Veggietales. Brainwashing vegetables smdh.



Say whaaaaat?
but
catchy songs 
catchy songs that have nothing to do with jesus
?

EDIT://
@sp: D: 
I think it's really well done as a nostalgic piece. Though I am of the opinion that Steven Universe is the best show by far on CN, Nick, Fox, the Hub, or any of the other animation channels in the US.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 12, 2014)

Eagles_shadow said:


> OMG i JUST remembered Johnny Test. omfg that show was god awful. Johnny was a spoiled ***hole who never learned anything at all, and one of the most annoying main characters to ever be created AND easily one of the most hate-able too. Whatever it tries to parody it does horribly and i just sit there thinking "wow, i can't believe THIS SHOW of all shows has the nerve to parody anything at all." All the episodes are the same, and have the same damn running "gag" throughout it going off every 30 seconds.  DO NOT get me started on those freaking racing episodes. 4-5 of them every season, all the same with a different background, all equally horrible. and that whip crack tho.


That show was awful, I do agree.

Yet it keeps coming back...CANADA STOP BRINGING IT BACK, NOBODY LIKES IT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> Oh man, have you watched an episode or two of that show? I was a big fan of the orginal cartoon too, but I can't deny that Titans Go is incredibly funny at times. It even references the old show from time to time. There's a lot to like about it IMO.


I couldn't agree with you more, I was a huge fan of the original show as well.

And although TT Go isn't exactly like the original (In-fact it completely strips the anime-esque quality of the show and add in a lot and a lot of humor that people might find childish and stupid), but it's still enjoyable to watch.
And some of the funny parts, are really funny.


----------



## Story (Nov 12, 2014)

Eagles_shadow said:


> OMG i JUST remembered Johnny Test. omfg that show was god awful. Johnny was a spoiled ***hole who never learned anything at all, and one of the most annoying main characters to ever be created AND easily one of the most hate-able too. Whatever it tries to parody it does horribly and i just sit there thinking "wow, i can't believe THIS SHOW of all shows has the nerve to parody anything at all." All the episodes are the same, and have the same damn running "gag" throughout it going off every 30 seconds.  DO NOT get me started on those freaking racing episodes. 4-5 of them every season, all the same with a different background, all equally horrible. and that whip crack tho.



+1

Also Johnny Test, was a rip off of Dexter's Laboratory but with the roles switched. The brother is the annoying one not the sister. Part of the creative team that worked on that show worked on this one but forgot to put in the charm.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 12, 2014)

Story said:


> Oh as far as worst shows of all time...
> Eh...Problem Solverz probably, it was just so very ugly.


Jesus Christ, I just remembered that show.

It was a huge acid trip, and it's....very very ugly.
Thank god it died a horrible death.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 12, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Jesus Christ, I just remembered that show.
> 
> It was a huge acid trip, and it's....very very ugly.
> Thank god it died a horrible death.



Yeah, now if Uncle Grandpa can follow that same route I would be so happy.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 13, 2014)

Johnny Test.
What a poor excuse for animation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Story said:


> Oh as far as worst shows of all time...
> Eh...Problem Solverz probably, it was just so very ugly.



To be honest, Problem Solverz wasn't a good show.. but it was something I watched and laughed at when nothing else was on.
I actually loved it at one point.


----------



## Story (Nov 13, 2014)

Out of curiosity has anyone watched Fairly Odd Parents these days?
I heard the quality of that show has decreased a lot lately. I'm surprised it still airs.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 13, 2014)

Story said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone watched Fairly Odd Parents these days?
> I heard the quality of that show has decreased a lot lately. I'm surprised it still airs.



i heard they got a magic talking dog. i have not watched it in forever though.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 13, 2014)

Story said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone watched Fairly Odd Parents these days?
> I heard the quality of that show has decreased a lot lately. I'm surprised it still airs.



I hardly ever watch it it just got meh over the years I still like poof though gosh darn cute


----------



## Story (Nov 13, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Johnny Test.
> What a poor excuse for animation.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Yeah...if you can get past the esthetic the show wasn't that bad. I'll admit it. It was creative too, even if it wasn't pleasing to the eyes, which is something I couldn't say about Johnny Test.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 13, 2014)

a bit off topic because it wasn't actually cartoons, but does anyone else remember the reality tv block CN tried to do that failed miserably? it lasted like 2 months lol


----------



## Story (Nov 13, 2014)

Eagles_shadow said:


> a bit off topic because it wasn't actually cartoons, but does anyone else remember the reality tv block CN tried to do that failed miserably? it lasted like 2 months lol



CN Real? Yeah I remember that.
Eh, I can understand why they wanted to try it though a business perspective since Nick and Disney have successful blocks like that. And while I liked some of the programming on that block, I'm kinda happy it didn't take off. Cartoon Network us the only show dedicated to cartoons these days.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 13, 2014)

Story said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone watched Fairly Odd Parents these days?
> I heard the quality of that show has decreased a lot lately. I'm surprised it still airs.



Yes, it's horrible. It was doing fine until the baby showed up, and ever since the magic dog showed, it's been so boring and awful I can't stand it.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 13, 2014)

Eagles_shadow said:


> a bit off topic because it wasn't actually cartoons, but does anyone else remember the reality tv block CN tried to do that failed miserably? it lasted like 2 months lol



//gags internally, externally, and mentally
That was absolutely horrendous. 
They cut out all the cartoons and made a block just for that and I'm was saying, "can't make a new channel??" 
Whatever. Glad it's over with.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 13, 2014)

I feel like Johnny Test was good on the Kids WB.
It was one of my favorite shows actually but it came to CN and feels different.
It's not abysmal though.

Anyway another crap cartoon hmmmmm...gotta go with Planet Sheen euggghhhgggg


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I'd love to say "Mega Babies" but gross-out humor is kind of my soft spot. heh.
> but holy crap Planet Sheen was near torture sitting through  ;n;



LOOOOOOOOOOOL.

Why you hating on them though,Sheen is amazing.What are those tongue thingies that that woman does..I still wish they haven't canceled.If they continued I wanted it to end by them marrying.But Aseefa yo.
But this woman..is disguisting
http://sheenspinoff.wikia.com/wiki/Princess_OomLout


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 13, 2014)

Radda said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOL.
> 
> Why you hating on them though,Sheen is amazing.What are those tongue thingies that that woman does..I still wish they haven't canceled.If they continued I wanted it to end by them marrying.But Aseefa yo.
> But this woman..is disguisting
> http://sheenspinoff.wikia.com/wiki/Princess_OomLout



 Well we all have to admit, that oomlout thing IS pretty weird


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 13, 2014)

Family guy has deteriorated into just blank references with no context to the episodes plot,or relate at all.

Cleveland show. I can go off on it but long story short, cleveland show just makes me want to


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Technically this isn't a cartoon, but I'm going to share it anyway:
Well, I won't be surprised if none of you have heard of it but the worst show I have ever seen is called: Fofao
This S*** is a Brazilian cartoon that will give children nightmares. Who in the hell would ever come up with this...this _thing_
It's this weird dog like human with a mop for hair, and it has these gross saggy cheeks. In case you think I'm joking here is a picture to prove this hellish creature is real:


Would you ever show this show to your child? I hope not. Oh, and just in case you wanted to see a clip of this show, here's a link to a video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZwvkPnMORE *note this video is not in English*


----------



## Stacie (Nov 13, 2014)

Grawr said:


> As someone who's dedicating his life to animation, this is a question I've definitely thought about a lot.
> 
> My vote is the cartoon "Undergrads." The writing, art style, characters, and voice acting are all so energetically mediocre. If the lot of you haven't heard of it, look it up for a quick second on youtube and you'll hopefully see what I'm talking about. Absolutely awful little show, in my opinion. It's a wonder it ever made it to air.



I actually enjoyed Undergrads when it was airing, kek.  Occasionally I'll quote it back and forth with my brother for laughs, I'm sure if I were to go back and watch the show it would be awful though. 

Worst cartoon I've seen is a tough one.  Mostly because I can't remember the name of it.  It was about a group of aliens that lived in a house together on Earth annnd that's all I really remember.  I watched it as a kid and I tried to watch an episode of it a little while ago (for some reason) but I couldn't make it through the whole thing because it was too bad.  There's probably worse but this one is sticking out in my mind atm (despite me not remembering the name of it).  Clearly, it was so bad my mind is trying to block it from my memory.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 13, 2014)

@Stacie
Is it the...
GROOVENIANSthat you're talking about?


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 13, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Technically this isn't a cartoon, but I'm going to share it anyway:
> Well, I won't be surprised if none of you have heard of it but the worst show I have ever seen is called: Fofao
> This S*** is a Brazilian cartoon that will give children nightmares. Who in the hell would ever come up with this...this _thing_
> It's this weird dog like human with a mop for hair, and it has these gross saggy cheeks. In case you think I'm joking here is a picture to prove this hellish creature is real:
> ...



brb bleaching my eyes real quick


----------



## Stacie (Nov 13, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> @Stacie
> Is it the...
> GROOVENIANSthat you're talking about?


Nope, that looks horrifying though!  I was also thinking Butt-Ugly Martians but that wasn't it either.  Why was there so many ugly alien shows?

The show I was thinking of was called Space Goofs/Stupid Invaders





Apparently people ship the green one and the blue one.  Thanks google!


----------



## nammie (Nov 13, 2014)

omg caillou lmao.... my brother loved that when he was a toddler, though I always wondered why he was 4 and still bald lol
anyway worst I've seen was probably monster by mistake lol I can't believe they aired this abomination on TV and I actually watched it as a kid...


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't believe other people saw Undergrads and actually remember it ahahaha

Anyway Family Guy quickly degenerated into the worst piece of trash show I've ever watched, although I didn't mind it so much in its early seasons but yeah that's all that comes to mind right now. 
Wait actually there was another cartoon called "Mega Babies" that I barely remember but I know my mom and sisters completely hated it, I watched it sometimes but I think it had a lot of 'gross out' moments..



Eldin said:


> Okay, I know this is a thread about bad cartoons, but please somebody tell me that they've seen Clone High and loved it at much as I did.



yes


----------



## Javocado (Nov 13, 2014)

They did a Tak and the Power of Juju show and it was pretty bad


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Well pretty much anything foreign trying to copy Japanese anime art and stories..


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Rugrats All Grown Up.
> What the hell is that?!



1 2ND THIS. they went to far with that


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 13, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Winnie the Pooh. Seriously I thought Pooh was a ****ing annoying idiot and Piglet..just no



Ahh, i grew up watching Winnie the Pooh.I still think it's the cutest cartoon ever made.I love all the characters.The books were great too.My children also love it.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 13, 2014)

Basically anything on the new nick jr on tv.


----------



## sej (Nov 13, 2014)

Breadwinners.

Why bread? xD


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't know, I think it was called Uncle Grandpa or something. It was pretty stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> They did a Tak and the Power of Juju show and it was pretty bad



Oh my god, I remember this, it was based off of that weird game.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

So nobody's going to talk about that Mario World cartoon?

You know, the one with the Mama Luigi?

That was awful.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol, yeah Teletubbies it's so horrid.

And well most stuff on Nick and Disney Channel nowadays ugh..


----------



## Jawile (Nov 13, 2014)

I tried watching Friendship is Magic but it was so dumb, oh gosh.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I tried watching Friendship is Magic but it was so dumb, oh gosh.



Meh, it's OK I guess.

The fandom made it worse, TBH.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 13, 2014)

Thought of another to add: 
Ren & Stimpy's Adult Party Cartoon.

I love(d) R&S, but the reboot was SO BAD!
And Stripperella. So bad.


----------



## Alice (Nov 13, 2014)

I think some people are mistaking "worst" for "didn't like"


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 13, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> So nobody's going to talk about that Mario World cartoon?
> 
> You know, the one with the Mama Luigi?
> 
> That was awful.



I think you mean incredible.


----------



## Cory (Nov 13, 2014)

Good thing no one said fosters. That's still one of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 13, 2014)

Sanjay and Craig by far.

SO GROSS AND POINTLESS URRRGHH


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 13, 2014)

Mega Man the Cartoon.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Mega Man the Cartoon.



Really?

I personally think that the cartoon is the best video game cartoons we ever got from the 90's.
Yeah, it's cheesy as all hell, but it's faithful and the voice actors are great.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MisterEnigma said:


> I think you mean incredible.



_*"It's even official size-but not official weight"*_

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> Thought of another to add:
> Ren & Stimpy's Adult Party Cartoon.
> 
> I love(d) R&S, but the reboot was SO BAD!


That show was disgusting, and not the typical R&S style either.

This is one of the major reasons why reboots to 90's shows are a terrible idea.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 13, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Also I never got the fun in SpongeBob... I mean do they think people have no intelligence or?



Ouch.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

Really, Season 6 and onwards on Spongebob is where the series kinda jumped the shark.
There's a few good episodes here and there (The XMAS special from last year was fantastic, I really want to watch it again), but it can't lit a candle to seasons 1-3.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 13, 2014)

hello squid billies B(


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 13, 2014)

Johnny Test for me, probably.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 13, 2014)

Ghost Soda said:


> Johnny Test for me, probably.



SCREAMS

The firsts eason was actually kind of okay.
The others were meh.
Now I skip it.
Always.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 13, 2014)

Over the garden.. NOPE THAT SHOWS AWESOME

This







- - - Post Merge - - -

it's kinda a cartoon... eitheir that (if it counts) or spongebob


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

RetroT said:


> SCREAMS
> 
> The firsts eason was actually kind of okay.
> The others were meh.
> ...


Yeah, the first season was the best season out of Johnny Test...and that's sad.

It was OK but nothing special.


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 13, 2014)

oh man there are so many bad cartoons... theres that one wander over yonder. johnny test, teen titans go, family guy and all of the shows related to it. almost any cartoon you might see on adult swim is most likely bad. there was that cartoon on disney about the fish that didn't last long and was also bad.. the ren & stimpy show that aired after the good ren & stimpy show was cancelled was pretty bad. most anime is trash too haha


----------



## Jynx (Nov 13, 2014)

Regular show


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 14, 2014)

There's so many bad cartoons out there though. D:

Almost Naked Animals & Fanboy and Chumchum, probably.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 14, 2014)

Jynx said:


> Regular show



lmao also add Loonatics Unleashed to suck list


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 14, 2014)

Regular Show-
What a great childrens show,that plays on a childrens channel,during the children shows come on.Constant fighting and sexuality?No,that is nothing to worry about!The five year olds who love that show will turn out just fine.


Clarence-
Don't get me started.Cartoon Network has turned into a marathon of trashy shows.


The Bread Winners-
...


Sanjay and Craig-
Seriously,what is happening to kids networks?


Starwars:Rebels-
Starwars is over Disney.Turning it into a show that has nearly no relation to the original versions won't make it better,it doesm't make it new and exciting...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

Jynx said:


> Regular show





hypnoticsoul said:


> one wander over yonder



_nooooo take that back, those shows are awesome._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> lmao also add Loonatics Unleashed to suck list



Thank god I didn't grow up with Kids WB during that time, I heard so many bad things about it.


----------



## Manazran (Nov 14, 2014)

Uncle Grandpa.I just don't even...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

I have to agree with people on Adventure time, though. I did not get the hype at all :/


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I have to agree with people on Adventure time, though. I did not get the hype at all :/



It got stale overtime, the talent basically went onto Bravest Warriors and Steven Universe.


----------



## shinkuzame (Nov 14, 2014)

Johnny Test, hands down.

That cartoon is a piece of crap derived from the depths of hell.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

adventure time


----------



## Flop (Nov 14, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Legend pf zelda derpy version



Excuuuuuuse me, Princess!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manazran said:


> Uncle Grandpa.I just don't even...


*cringes*


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

If it's been made within the last 3 years and it shows regularly on toondisney or cartoon network

trash.


----------



## Flop (Nov 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> If it's been made within the last 3 years and it shows regularly on toondisney or cartoon network
> 
> trash.


Hey man. Regular Show is glorious.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

Fierce said:


> Hey man. Regular Show is glorious.



nty ill stick to naruto


----------



## Flop (Nov 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> nty ill stick to naruto


Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

Fierce said:


> Let's agree to disagree.



Majoras mask is gonna be 39.99 when it comes out

the special edition is 44.99 and comes with a poster, a majoras mask tin and this awesome pin, im sure youve already seen it

what do i do


----------



## Winkyccat (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't like how they remade Garfield and any of the other weird 3d drawing cartoons
Also Daria is really overrated its soo boring


----------



## Flop (Nov 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Majoras mask is gonna be 39.99 when it comes out
> 
> the special edition is 44.99 and comes with a poster, a majoras mask tin and this awesome pin, im sure youve already seen it
> 
> what do i do


BUY IT


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

Fierce said:


> BUY IT



I WILL! THE DECISION HAS BEEN MADE! 


i like u
I wish you were coming to heaven with me


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 14, 2014)

[SUB][/SUB]





Jarrad said:


> Majoras mask is gonna be 39.99 when it comes out
> 
> the special edition is 44.99 and comes with a poster, a majoras mask tin and this awesome pin, im sure youve already seen it
> 
> what do i do


You know that belongs in the Nintendo Treehouse forum, right?


----------



## Jawile (Nov 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> If it's been made within the last 3 years and it shows regularly on toondisney or cartoon network
> 
> trash.



Over the garden wall bruhhh


----------



## nard (Nov 14, 2014)

Regular Show.


i cant even


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 14, 2014)

Uncle Grandpa... (Seriously no offense to anyone who likes this show, but... _why_?) I feel like I loose brain cells just looking at the ads for it. And there are other shows that are terrible floating around on there, but I can't think of anything worse atm. -.-


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 14, 2014)

MLP G3.5.
I know it's infamous for being the worst generation in history, but come on. Those animators and storytellers were downright _lazy._


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> MLP G3.5.
> I know it's infamous for being the worst generation in history, but come on. Those animators and storytellers were downright _lazy._



Just a warning, this video does have some bad words.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 14, 2014)

Winkyccat said:


> I don't like how they remade Garfield and any of the other weird 3d drawing cartoons
> Also Daria is really overrated its soo boring



Coming from somebody who has the Daria logo tattooed on his forearm, I'm obviously going to disagree with that.

I think you definitely have to be in high school or older in order to appreciate the satirical humor in it. So if you aren't that old yet, I understand why you'd think it's boring. If you are that old, I'd ask you to watch the episode "Boxing Daria" and come back to me. 

It might not be a laugh-a-minute type of show, but it's got characters that are full of depth, and they really portray the "disaffected youth" with 100% sincerity.


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 14, 2014)

mr. meaty oh please tell me i'm not the only one who remembers. that was legit the most disgusting and scary show i've seen to this day.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 14, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> mr. meaty oh please tell me i'm not the only one who remembers. that was legit the most disgusting and scary show i've seen to this day.



Omg I don't remember the acual show that well, only my mom banning us from watching it


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 14, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> mr. meaty oh please tell me i'm not the only one who remembers. that was legit the most disgusting and scary show i've seen to this day.



I think I now have PTSD by remembering that show.
Repressed memories. I only saw it once.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 15, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> mr. meaty oh please tell me i'm not the only one who remembers. that was legit the most disgusting and scary show i've seen to this day.



*shudder*
Watched it once thinking it would be Good Burger.
I was wrong. I was horribly horribly wrong.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 15, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Uncle Grandpa... (Seriously no offense to anyone who likes this show, but... _why_?) I feel like I loose brain cells just looking at the ads for it. And there are other shows that are terrible floating around on there, but I can't think of anything worse atm. -.-



That one absolute trash I agree


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> That one absolute trash I agree



Well, it's made by the same person who made...



A.K.A. Secret Mountain Fort Awesome... that title's a lie.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 15, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Well, it's made by the same person who made...
> View attachment 74640
> 
> A.K.A. Secret Mountain Fort Awesome... that title's a lie.



Lol, didn't they cancel that show after two episodes?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Breadwinners, uncle grandpa, problem solvers, some other cartoons that didn't even make it to one week xD

EDIT: Also the ones some of you guys mentioned.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2014)

Omg Caillou, my sister used to watch that and Max and Ruby all the time and both of them drove me crazy. I also really dislike Fish Hooks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Am I the only one who hates Total Drama Island (or Total Drama Series)?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Am I the only one who hates Total Drama Island (or Total Drama Series)?



I don't get the hype for it.

It seem like another boring Canadian TV show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NewLeaf13 said:


> Well, it's made by the same person who made...
> View attachment 74640
> 
> A.K.A. Secret Mountain Fort Awesome... that title's a lie.



I like to forget that show even exists.
And it's by the same guy that created Uncle Grandpa.


----------



## flea (Nov 15, 2014)

breadwinners. i hate most everything on nick anymore. the cartoons are seriously annoying and the sitcoms are pure garbage.


----------



## ilovebob123 (Nov 15, 2014)

The worst cartoon that I have ever seen was Mr. Meaty or something like that. It was these two minging boys called something like Josh and Parker. It was disgusting.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel so out of the loop since I haven't had cable in three years.

What's Uncle Grandpa? :I


----------



## Brad (Nov 15, 2014)

Teen Titans Go. The original Teen Titans was an amazing action series, and was a part of some really great programming DC was putting out at the time. Now it's awful, and it hurts me.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

I would say the CG Donkey Kong Country show back in the late 90's.

But that show's hilarious for all the wrong reasons.

*BANANA SLAMMA *


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

dora and friends


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 16, 2014)

Breadwinners.
I hate everything about it.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> Breadwinners.
> I hate everything about it.



This video rips Breadwinners and pretty much all of Nickelodeon to shreds. It does have some strong language, though.




Ugh, ignore the image. I used this on my phone and accidentally pressed pictures. Sorry.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 16, 2014)

ilovebob123 said:


> The worst cartoon that I have ever seen was Mr. Meaty or something like that. It was these two minging boys called something like Josh and Parker. It was disgusting.



Those puppets were tough to look at and them voices were terrible haha.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 16, 2014)

How in the world could I forget


----------



## Delphine (Nov 16, 2014)

Just thought about how I hated _The Angry Beavers_...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Delphine said:


> Just thought about how I hated _The Angry Beavers_...


You need to go back & watch it.
That show got better overtime.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You need to go back & watch it.
> That show got better overtime.


I saw a review of Breadwinners on imdb about it apparently getting better. What a lie.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> This video rips Breadwinners and pretty much all of Nickelodeon to shreds. It does have some strong language, though.



I hate Mr. Enter aka the guy who is in the review video.
But I do agree Breadwinners is an atrocity but I do not need this hypocrite to tell me.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> I hate Mr. Enter aka the guy who is in the review video.
> But I do agree Breadwinners is an atrocity but I do not need this hypocrite to tell me.



Yeah, he seems to be lazy lately. He also never answered questions on his Tumblr. I asked him like 5 times to review Caillou, and he answered an unsurprising... 0. And then he removed anonymous questions. Jerk.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Yeah, he seems to be lazy lately. He also never answered questions on his Tumblr. I asked him like 5 times to review Caillou, and he answered an unsurprising... 0. And then he removed anonymous questions. Jerk.



Not just that, a lot of his reviews nitpick at stupid things that are present in a ton of good series. Plus, his voice is UGH.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I don't get the hype for it.
> 
> It seem like another boring Canadian TV show.



Sounds about right actually.

Mr meaty looks creepy


----------



## Delphine (Nov 17, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You need to go back & watch it.
> That show got better overtime.



Good to know so thanks for sharing, but I'm not going to bother with a cartoon I don't like, there are so many shows and movies that I want to see and they have priority on that cartoon XD


----------

